# Adopting a Second Cat



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Currently I own one cat (approximately one year old) who became mine quite by accident. Story behind him is that I took a vacation out to the Lake of the Ozarks to my boyfriend's cabin. We found a 6 month old, starving kitten hanging around the cabin (rural area) and my boyfriend's father said he had seen it for the past few months out there. The closest neighbors didn't know anything about how he had gotten there (probably dumped). The cat was the sweetest thing and I couldn't leave him there to die so I took him home. And, yes, he was willingly caught. We called for him and he came bolting to the car! This was my first cat ever. He adapted to indoor life without any issues and is a great cat.

I feel sorry when I have to go to work and I want to get him a playmate. I am nervous about this but I think Ozark is still at an age where he will accept another cat into the household. He is super friendly to strangers that come by, tolerant, sweet, and willing to play. I think he would enjoy a playmate more than be jealous of the other cat.

Thoughts? Opinions? I was considering adopting a kitten that is roughly 6 months old. Should I adopt a male or female or does it not matter?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Is your boy neutered? If not, that the first thing to get done before you adopt another. It likely doesn't matter too much whether it's a male or female, tho males tend to play rougher than females do. I would get another kitty around 5 mos old, that's slightly smaller than your boy that has a similar temperament---sweet and outgoing.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

I had him neutered as soon as I took him home. The next cat will also be fixed shortly after me taking it home if it isn't already. Thanks for the advice on getting something a little younger than I was thinking. Do cats at the shelter usually have their shots up to date? My cat's shots are up to date and isn't due until June for another vet visit.

BTW, I do not think it will be tough to find a cat smaller than he is. He dwarfs most cats I've seen. He's about 13" tall to his shoulders. :mrgreen:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

With my cats I've found that even though they may hate each other and fight at the first opportunity, in some strange way they prefer to be around each other than all alone, so I'd say yes as to adopting a second cat. That said, two things to consider are that while you're at work, cats sleep all or almost all of the time. And that introductions and relationships between cats can sometimes add a lot of stress to your life. Better be prepared for the worst and be surprised by the best.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Be sure you're getting another cat because you WANT one.. not just because your cat might be lonely. It's a 15-20+ year commitment of time and expense. 

There will be slow introductions and doing it properly will disrupt your house for a time. Not doing it properly will disrupt your house for even longer (I speak from experience on that). Extra vet bills, a second litter box, more food and something else demanding your attention when you get home.

I'm certainly not trying to dissuade you, just want to make sure you want a second cat.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree that you should prepare yourself for the introduction time and for the long commitment.

It took about 2 yrs for my second cat to integrate well with my first. Then again, my second cat is a skittish one.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I really wanted that second cat and logically I could handle the addition. I went off to the city shelter and adopted this cutie! He was just admitted when I got to the shelter. He was such a lover that I adopted him on the spot even before they found a spot for him. I visited him again today. It was so hard getting a photo of him. By the way I am not able to take him home since they need to vet check him and neuter him but he is mine once they call me to tell me he is ready to go. Any name ideas?

All he wanted was pets!









And still wanted pets...









Finally, my boyfriend occupied him enough to get this photo!









The shelter's facility is better than this. I do not know why they have him in the smaller cages. Usually they have a few cats in small rooms. :-?


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, he is adorable!
He is probably not mixed with the other cats because he is "new". They will keep him a bit separate until he is vet checked and given his shots to make sure he is healthy.

Congratulations!


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks! I absolutely cannot wait until I can bring him home!


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Update!!! My new cat comes home with me tomorrow. I'm so excited! 

Of course, this pretty much means that I will have to avoid my phone the last thirty minutes of the day. Some of the suppliers I deal with can be a bit chatty sometimes especially when they want me to review their engineered drawings over the phone. Oye!


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait for lots and lots of pictures <3


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Does he have a name yet? I think Osage should be his name because by The Lake of the Ozarks is a little shopping center and beach called Osage Beach! I loved going there as a kid! (I lived in Missouri for many many years)


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your new boy sounds like such a little love. Can't wait to hear how the homecoming went.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a lucky, lucky kitty, that he was snatched up and adopted so quickly after getting to the shelter. Some of the cats at my local SPCA have been there for _a year_.

He's beautiful and I want to see more pictures when you get him home!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Today's the day!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## sharkysmommy (Aug 4, 2011)

HI! Congrats he looks so cute. As a cat mom who JUST went through this I can give some good advice. I also watched Jackson Galaxy who I think is very helpful. First make sure you sequester new cat into his own little room or area away from other cat. Give new cat a few days in this room to adjust to your new house. make sure that you spend lots of time adjusting him feeding him and playingwith him to get him used to your house and smell. The other cat in your house will DEFINITELY smell new kitten under the door.....he'll know new kitty's in the house. next after a few days you can sloooowwwly start introducing them by either opening up the door a tiny crack and see what they do..do they hiss and freak out? or do they just sniff? hissing is very normal...your alpha cat willl probably be like "this is my house" or he might say welcome! it depends. My alpha cat was a year older than the 6 month old baby we brought in and at first there was a lot of hissing and growling going on. 
we had to then graduate to the next step of switching rooms for a little bit. alpha cat goes into new cat's room to smell new kitty and new baby kitty goes into the rest of the house to explore...once that's done, then you can try feeeding them together either near the door (partially open) or if you have a glass door or screen door or baby gate, feed the cats on either side of it. feeding creates a bond...

what we also did was had monitored play sessions in our master bathroom where we closely watched sharky and princess for 15 minutes and little by little they became used to one another...
always make sure they're not competing for food or toys...and be fair when doling out treats... praise and pet a lot during this time too....

if you'd like you can PM me for more tips since we just went through this. my cats now are LOVERS and the best friends and groom, lick, kiss and hug each other and play together like siblings..they eat out of the same bowls too!!!


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Well today is the day. I picked up my unnamed kitty today. He was full of meows and curiosity. Last night I set up my master bath for him. I live in a one bedroom apartment and Ozark sleeps with me at night so...

Ozark saw the crate and got very upset, very quickly. Right now the kitten is in the bathroom having a ball with some toys Ozark doesn't like. Ozark is sitting outside of the door confused, growling occasionally and mostly just staring at the door with confusion.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor Ozark. Have you read up on doing kitty introductions?


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

I've read up a little bit. My boyfriend has been giving me tips since he has owned cats all his life and has rescued many off the streets. He pretty much has told me to keep them separate for a week and slowly introduce them.

Random first...so PROUD of my new kitten. I just heard him using his scratching post for the very first time! Cat is still without a name but I'm trying to come up with _something_. :crazy


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, Oz is being a grumbly cat. He wants to do his own thing right now. He cuddles with me at night and in the morning. However, as soon as I go into the bathroom in the morning and get Indy's scent on me he wants nothing to do with me until I get home. Then he pretty much wants me to feed him and then he goes off and sulks in a corner. How long should I expect Oz to be so upset?

Indy has really adapted to his new home in the bathroom. He keeps attempting to see what's beyond the bathroom door.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Update!

My cats LOVE each other and are nearly inseparable. I'm so happy I adopted a second cat. To see them play puts a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I am happy to hear that they are getting along!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*hurray! they love each other!*

that is so awesome that they are buds now. must've been quite nerve-wracking till they did cozy up to each other. hope it goes as well for us when we bring home a new kitty. i can't help thinking our Angel would be happier with a furry friend.


----------

